# What is common among the best golfers?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I am just wondering, what do you think are some of the common traits that the best golfers have that makes them so good in this game?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

geline said:


> I am just wondering, what do you think are some of the common traits that the best golfers have that makes them so good in this game?


The ability to shoot low scores


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

Flexibility, visualization skills, feel, and a good sponsor. <me wants free clubs )=


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Natural Talent 
+ Thousands of hours of practice
+ Starting at an early age
+ Mental toughness
+ Top of the line, custom fitted equipment
+ Good coaching
+ Thousands of hours of practice
+ Having someone else carry your bag  
+ Fundamentals
+ Tournament experience
+ Being able to set your ego aside
+ Thousands of hours of practice
____________________________________
Pro golfer


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Natural Talent
> + Thousands of hours of practice
> + Starting at an early age
> + Mental toughness
> ...



The only thing you forgot is that no matter where a pro hits his ball in comps, they have about 300 pairs of eyes looking for his ball. So where we would have lost a ball they always find theirs.

I cant remember the last time I saw a pro lose a ball (not including water hazards etc)


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by white_tiger_137
> Natural Talent
> + Thousands of hours of practice
> ...


Good point.  
I should hire people to forecaddy for me at tournaments.


----------



## bill86 (Jul 11, 2006)

what makes them good is being consistant and having the best possible repeatable swing


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

For me the difference between a pro and an amature is not the practice or lessons anyone can get those, I used to hit over a 1000 a day as a junior. What I would say seperates the good from the best is the belief in themeslves, determination to win. If one believes in ones self there are no bounderies, I play better now after a 5 yr break than I ever did before, and I now hit less golf balls but the difference is that I now believe in my own ability.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

consistency my friend, being able to hit the same type of shots over and over.


----------



## papperlapub (Jul 10, 2006)

I definitely have to agree with aargon. 

Believe and will can make you do everything.

But if you talk about what the caracteristic is of the best golfpalyers play rather than character I would say the GIR (Greens in Regulations) and few putts.


----------

